# Fasttech virgin



## Skollie (29/11/15)

so iv heard that it takes ages! i just placed my first order....

wish my luck! :/ 

they do have a great selection though! and ofc i would never order anything off of there i couldn't get here


----------



## Nova69 (29/11/15)

Hope you have enough lube it's a long ride


----------



## Skollie (29/11/15)

Haha. I hope it comes mid jan thata my idea

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (29/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Haha. I hope it comes mid jan thata my idea
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


yup mid jan 2018

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flash696 (30/11/15)

That vape mail though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skollie (30/11/15)

oh yeah! 

ordered this. im hoping the tank fits in perfectly!

sits a 75watt tc mod. the tank fits inside. 



and then this tank with a built in squonker.




its not a very good picture but yeah. it holds 5 mls.

the plan is to line it up so i can squeeze the bottle through the gap at the bottom. should be a sexy lil set up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

